# jerry douglas right on time changes



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

posted this in the music section
i didn't realize there was a theory/technique section as well.

i'm trying to work out the changes for this track Jerry Douglas - Right on Time (feat. Marc Cohn) - YouTube

i believe it is in Eb, i have been using a capo and playing in D.
i'm losing it at the 2nd and 3rd bar of the B section.

any input would be appreciated.


cheers 

ps. some great music on this disc​


----------

